# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أخبار طلاب يحتجون ضد آبل بسبب عدم عملها بما يكفي للحد من الإدمان على الأجهزة المحمولة

## mohamed73

إذا ذهبت اليوم إلى المطاعم والمقاهي، فسوف تجد في الغالب الناس  يستخدمون هواتفهم الذكية أو أجهزتهم اللوحية أو الحواسيب المحمولة، على  الرغم من حقيقة أنهم في الخارج مع الأصدقاء والعائلة. البعض يعتبر هذا  إدمانا، والبعض الآخر يلوم الشركات التي تقف وراء هذه الأجهزة بسبب عدم  قيامها ببعض الإجراءات للحد من ذلك.هذا إلى حد كبير ما فعله بعض الطلاب في جامعة ستانفورد عندما نظموا  إحتجاجا خارج متجر آبل في Palo Alto يقولون فيه بأن شركة آبل والشركات  التقنية بصفة عامة لا تقوم بما يكفي لمنع مستخدمي iPhone من التحقق  بإستمرار من أجهزتهم، وحث الشركة على المجئ مع الحلول التي تمنع المستخدمين  من التحقق بشكل دائم من أجهزتهم. متحدثا إلى صحيفة ” الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  “، صرح الطالب Sanjay Kannan والذي كان عضوًا في المجموعة التي ساعدت في  تنظيم الإحتجاج بالقول : ” شعرنا أن هذا هو التغيير الذي يتعين على الكثير  من المستهلكين أن يطالبوا به قبل أن تتخذ أبل إجراءات مستدامة “. وإقترح  بأنه إذا أقدمت شركة آبل على هذه التغييرات، فإن غيرها من الشركات المصنعة  سوف تحذو حذوها. ” من الناحية التاريخية، كانت أبل واحدة من الشركات التي تساهم في تعميم  الميزات الجديدة وجعلها شيئا يمكن للمستهلكين توقعه في أي هاتف ذكي. خاصية  Face ID هي مثال على ذلك. هناك شركات أخرى فعلت ذلك قبل أبل، ولكن بمجرد  أن قامت شركة آبل بذلك، أصبح هذا وكأنه شيء ينبغي علينا جميعا إمتلاكه “.  وقد إستشهد الفريق الذي كان وراء هذه الوقفة الإحتجاجية بدراسات مختلفة  والتي وجدت بعض المعلومات المثيرة للقلق، مثل كيف أن 69% من البالغين  يتحققون من هواتفهم الذكية خلال كل ساعة، في حين أن 50% من المراهقين  يعترفون بأنهم مدمنون على هواتفهم الذكية.

----------

